# Eure  5 lieblings Serien und Filme.



## seppo1887 (8. Juli 2012)

Meine lieblings Serien sind:

5. The big bang theory
4. Fringe
3. Scrubs
2. Two and a half man
Und die mit Abstand beste Serie für mich ist " Ein Käfig voller Helden".

Meine lieblings Filme sind:

5. Herr der Ringe 1-3
4. Die 3 Musketiere
3. Harry Potter
2. Fast and the furious 1-5
Und meine Nr. 1 ist der von vielen Leuten als nicht so toll gefundene Film: Battleships.

Jetzt haut ihr in die Tasten.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (8. Juli 2012)

Serien: 
5.Breaking Bad
4.Two and a half men
3.Big Bang Theory
2.Dexter
1.Family Guy

Filme:
5. Saw 1-7 ^^
4. Crank 1+2
3. Alles Fast and Furious
2. alle Transformers
1. Bad Boys 2


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Juli 2012)

Serien:
1. Ein Käfig voller Helden, 2. Two and a Half Men, 3. M.A.S.H, 4. Black Adder und 5. Catweazle 

Filme:

1. Taxi 1 - 4, 2. Hot Fuzz, 3. Largo Winch I / II, 4. Werner Reihe und 5. 08/15 1 - 3


----------



## Xerxes300 (8. Juli 2012)

Serien
5. 24 
4. Spartacus
3. Family Guy
2. American Dad
1. Scrubs

Filme
5. 300
4. Running Scared
3. Fear and Loathing in Las Vegass
2. Crank 1/2
1. Gladiator


----------



## Westfale_09 (8. Juli 2012)

Serien


Prison Break (für mich die Beste Serie aller Zeiten)
Scrubs
Dr. House
A-Team
Filme:


Swat
Fast/Furios Reihe
Bad Boys 1+2
Project X
Police Academy


----------



## beren2707 (8. Juli 2012)

Serien (ich schaue keine "klassischen" Serien): 

5. Drawn Together
4. Death Note
3. One Piece
2. Simpsons
1. South Park

Filme (mal nur die Blockbuster):

5. Zurück in die Zukunft 1-3
4. Der 13te Krieger
3. Braveheart
2. Der blutige Pfad Gottes
1. Der Herr der Ringe 1-3 Extended Edition

Es ist schwer, eine Rangliste aufzuführen; die Filme sind zu unterschiedlich und in sich in zu viele Subgenres untergliedert.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (8. Juli 2012)

Serien
5. simpsons
4. Malcolm mittendrin
3. Big Bang Theorie
2. How i met your Mother
1. Two and a half Men

Filme
5. Project X
4. Transformers 1-3
3. Fluch der Karibik
2. Bad BOys 1-2
1. Fat and Furiuos


----------



## Ich 15 (8. Juli 2012)

ohne Reihenfolge

Ein Käfig voller Helden
Futurama
Simpsons 
Dr. House 
Star Trek
Stargate
South Park

als Kind habe ich Digimon Adventure 1(meine lieblings-Kinderserie), Pokemon und Dragonball geschaut.

Filme(mehr oder weniger willkürlich)
Matrix
James Bond
Star Wars Episode 4-6
Herr der Ringe
Kill Bill


----------



## seventyseven (8. Juli 2012)

1. King of Queens
2. Malcom Mittendrinn
3. South Park
4. Scrubs
5. Darkwing Duck ( Zwo, Eins, Risiko  )
...
6. Street Sharks
7. Rugrats
8.Clarissa

 Ich könnte ewig weitermachen 

Filme 

Indiana Jones - Raiders of the Lost Ark, Temple of Doom, The Last Crusade
Star Wars Episode 4-6


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. Juli 2012)

Serien: 

1. Top Gear
2. Mythbusters
3. Turbo das Automagazin
4. Fringe
5. Stromberg

Filme:

1. Der mit dem Wolf tanzt
2. Bourne ( alle Teile )
3. Ice Age ( alle Teile )
4. Werner ( alle Teile )
5. Gran Torino

Und noch weitere.....


----------



## Hansvonwurst (8. Juli 2012)

Boah, das ist mal schwer(Vor allem bei den Serien)..
Also erstmal die Filme (Ohne Rheihenfolge):
Star Trek II: Der Zorn des Khan (Das ist er einzige Film, der mir je eine Träne entlockt hat. Und es noch immer tut.)
Watchmen
Königreich der Himmel
Der Herr der Ringe
True Grit (Mit John Wayne)

Dann mal die Serien (auch ohne Rheihenfolge):
The Big Bang Theorie
Star Trek
Criminal Minds
Game of Thrones


----------



## celi2 (8. Juli 2012)

Serien:
Malcolm mittendrin
Simpsons
Star Trek Voyager
Family Guy
Scrubs Staffel 1-6

Filme:
SinCity
Kill Bill
Alien 1 und 2
Event Horizon
Star Trek 8


----------



## marcus022 (9. Juli 2012)

Serien

5. Malcom mittendrin
 4. 24
3. Eureka
2. Eine schrecklich nette Familie
1. Akte X


Filme

5. Wall Street
4. The International
3. Alien Die Rückkehr
2. Batman Dark Knight
1. Star Trek


----------



## Sammla (9. Juli 2012)

Serien:

1. Supernatural
2. How I met your mother
3. Malcolm in the middle
4. Flash Forward
5. Scrubs

Filme:

1. Starship Troopers
2. Alien
3. Donnie Darko
4. Butterfly Effect
5. Star Wars

Ehrlich gesagt.. es gibt noch gefühlte hundert weiterer Filme/Serien die es verdient hätten hier aufgelistet zu werden. Meinem empfinden nach mag ich eh gerade das "am meisten", was ich vor kurzem/momentan gesehen habe


----------



## Fexzz (14. Juli 2012)

Serien

1. Game of Thrones
2. TBBT
3. Californication
4. Breaking Bad
5. Walking Dead

Filme
1. The Shawshank Redemption
2. 12 Angry Men
3. Men on Earth
4. Melancholia
5. keine Ahnung grad


----------



## chris991 (16. Juli 2012)

serien

5. scrubs
4. two and a half men
3. the walking dead
2. how i met your mother
1. vampire diaries 

filme 

5. back to the future 1-3
4. kill bill
3. inception
2. 21 jump street
1. ziemlich beste freunde


----------



## Uziflator (16. Juli 2012)

Serien:
Chuck
How i met your Mother
Warehouse 13
Friends
MacGyver
Life
Big bang Theory
Sanctuary – Wächter der Kreaturen
Catweazle
Dr.Who
CSI
NCIS
Dexter
Fringe
Scrubs
Supernatural
Special Unit 2 – Die Monsterjäger
Community
True Blood
Star Gate
Community

Mit Animes fang ich garnich erst an!

Film:
Indiana Jones
Sieben
Zurück in die Zukunft
Harry Potter
Star Wars


----------



## zockerprince15 (16. Juli 2012)

Serien:

5. Malcolm mittendrin/ fringe
4. Scrubs
3. Two and a half Men 
2. Simpsons 
1. Big bang theory/ how i met your Mother 

Filme:

5. Star wars (ganze Reihe)
4. Transformers (ganze Reihe)
3. Harry potter (ganze Reihe)
2. Men in Black 3/ the avengers 
1. Ziemlich beste Freunde/ Avatar


----------



## Captainchaotika (18. Juli 2012)

Serien:
Iblali
Lord Abbadon
Smosh
Lefloid
Applewarpictures

(jaja ich weiß sin alles youtubeserien, hab Halt keinen TV)

Filme:
TRON: Legancy
The Avengers
Iron Sky
Herr der Ringe
Transformers 3


----------



## buxtehude (18. Juli 2012)

serien:
married with children
friends
seinfeld
curb your enthusiasm
himym


filme:
es gibt einfach zu viele gute filme. nur fünf davon aufzuzählen, wäre nicht gerecht.


----------



## danomat (19. Juli 2012)

Serien
1. Fringe
2. Game of thrones
3. Akte x
4. Csi miami
5. NavyCis

Filme
1. Star wars
2. HdR
3. The Rock
4. Indiana jones
5. Das Kartell


----------



## Niza (20. Juli 2012)

Serien (Nach Reihenfolge) :
Stargate Atlantis 
Alarm für Cobra 11
Stargate
Star Wars The Clone Wars
Star Trek Voyager

Och menno da kann ich mich garnicht entscheiden es gibt so viele Filme

Filme(Ohne Reihenfolge) :
Police Academy (alle Teile)
BOLT - Ein Hund für alle Fälle
Asterix (Alle Teile)
Ab Durch die Hecke
Ice Age (2 und 3)
(Teil 4 kenne ich noch nicht werde in aber Bald sehen)

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Falcony6886 (27. Juli 2012)

Serien:

1. How I met your mother
2. Two and a half men
3. Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles
4. Scrubs
5. Big Bang Theory

Filme:

1. Top Gun
2. Lethal Weapon 1-4 (sind alle gut)
3. 500 Days of Summer
4. Star Trek (der neueste)
5. Zurück in die Zukunft


----------



## Klarostorix (28. Juli 2012)

Breaking Bad


----------



## timetoremember (28. Juli 2012)

Serien: 
1.Game of Thrones
2.Stargate Atlantis
3.Breaking Bad
4.Babylon 5
5.Malcolm in the Middle 

Filme (ändert sich ständig)
1.Undisputed 1-3
2.Black Hawk Down
3.Apocalypse Now
4.Master and Commander
5.Crows Zero 1+2


----------



## asd9q (30. Juli 2012)

Serien:
Supernatural
Shameless
Breaking Bad
Entourage
Life

Filme:
A night at the Roxbury
Der blutige Pfad Gottes (beide)
An jedem verdammten Sonntag
Blow
Die Farbe des Geldes

Ist schwer jeweils nur 5 auszuwählen, es gibt einfach zuviele gute


----------



## MOD6699 (30. Juli 2012)

Serien:
kein Serientyp gerade The Walking Dead

Filme: 
hmmmmmmmmmmmmm^^
1. Herr der Ringe 1 - 3
2. Indiana Jones 1 - 4
3. Nolans Batmanfilme
4. alle Quentin Tarantino Filme
5. alle Coen Filme


----------



## MOD6699 (13. August 2012)

Ok habe jetzt Breaking Bad komplett durch (soweit möglich) und muss sagen für mich die beste Serie die ich jemals gesehen habe. Kommt nichts ran


----------



## Rohstoff (13. August 2012)

asd9q schrieb:


> Ist schwer jeweils nur 5 auszuwählen, es gibt einfach zuviele gute


 
Es ist eigentlich unmöglich jeweils nur fünf zu wählen... und die dann auch noch in eine Reihenfolge zu setzen 

Serien:
1. Family Guy
2. Stromberg
3. Trailer Park Boys
4. How I met your Mother
5. Akte-X


Filme:
1. 12 Monkeys
2. Angst und Schrecken in Las Vegas
3. No Country for old Men
4. Chopper
5. Snatch - Schweine und Diamanten


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (13. August 2012)

Serien:

- How i met your Mother
- Big Bang Theory
- Mythbusters
- Auction Hunters
- Stromberg

Filme:

- Sunshine
- Matrix
- Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas
- Event Horizon
- Shutter Island


----------



## Al3x (5. September 2012)

Serie:

Breaking Bad
Dexter
Generation Kill
Hung
Californication
Big Bang Theory
Terminator: Sarah Connor Cronicles....schade dass sie nicht weiter ging
Strike Back

Ok, das waren jetzt mehr als 5..

Von Game of Thrones war ich durch fehlende Action und zu viel Hin und Her komplett enttäuscht und dann richtig sauer als sie die Babies umbrachten.
Spartacus war sehr gut, aber das CGI Blut hat genervt und der Sex wurde zu plakativ eingesetzt um offensichtlich wie in Game of Thrones die Amerikaner zu schocken.

5 Lieblingsfilme...5 sind zu wenig.

Leon - Der Profi
Star Wars Serie
Terminator Serie
Heat
Face Off


----------



## Da_Obst (5. September 2012)

Serien:

1. Fringe
2. Firefly 
3. Lost
4. Stargate
5. The Prisoner - Nummer 6  

Filme:

1. Bladerunner 
2. Inception
3. Lucky Number Slevin
4. Tron
5. Watchmen

Mir fällt vmtl. noch bisl was ein, im Moment hab ich ne Blockade...
Die Reihenfolge ist natürlich nicht von Belang...


----------



## septix (5. September 2012)

Serien(ohne Reihenfolge):
- O.C. California
- Family Guy
- American Dad
- Naruto
- Death Note

Filme(ohne Reihenfolge):
- Deja vu
- Scarface
- Poetic Justice
- Boyz in the Hood
- John Q.
- Training Day
- Man on Fire

sind nicht ganz 5 Filme aber ich konnt mich nicht festlegen


----------



## SolidLiquid (10. September 2012)

Serien:
- Californication
- The Shield
- The Sopranos
- The Wire
- Breaking Bad

Filme:
- City of God
- Leon der Profi
- Green Mile
- Pulp Fiction
- Der Herr der Ringe


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (10. September 2012)

Serien:
- Chuck
- Supernatural
- One Piece
- Eureka
- Die Simpsons

Filme:
- Gran Torino
- The Expendalbes
- Shooter
- Transformers 1
- ???


----------



## -Atlanter- (15. September 2012)

*> Serien <*

Wie man sicherlich gleich erkennt: Ich habe eine Vorliebe für Sci-Fiction und Fantasy.

*1. Stargate SG 1*
Immer noch meine Absolute Lieblingsserie. Zumindest Staffel 2-9. Das Ende der Ori war trotz nachträglichem Abschlussfilm viel zu schnell abgehandelt.
*2. EUReKA*
Sehr sympatische humorvolle Charactere; die Serie wird nie langweilig; voller verückter Ideen. Ich schaue gerade die 5. und leider letzte Staffel.
*3. Firefly*
Obwohl das Universum von Firefly keine abgedrehten Außerirdischen wie in Doctor Who oder Farscape bietet ist das Universum von Firefly durch das ungewöhnliche Setting sehr interesant. Es ist wirklich schade, das Serie viel zu schnell, wenn auch mit nem großartigen Film, beendet wurde.
*4. (new) Doctor Who*
Ich habe eben Staffel 1-2 gesehen. Das Design von manchen Außerirdischen ist zwar etwas zu hässlich oder merkwürdig geraten, aber die Serie an sich ist genial. Auch wenn ich das System dahinter nicht ganz verstanden habe, warum der Doctor eigentlich fast immer Vergangheit ändern darf in manchen Situationen allerdings nicht. Aber für die Serie ist es unwichtig ob ich die Logik hinter der Veränderung von der Vergangheit bzw. Zeitreisen verstehe. Ich find den 9. Doctor einfach klasse. Der 10. Docter ist auch nicht schlecht
*5. Stargate Atlantis*
Atlantis bietet erstklassige Charactere und Schauspieler. Allerdings ist den Autoren der Serie anscheinend nicht immer was Gutes eingefallen. Die spätere Entwicklung der Story welche sich auf Michael als Hauptfeind beschränkt hat mir nicht gefallen. Sehr schade ist auch, dass es offen gelassen wurde, was mit Atlantis (am Ende der letzen Episode) passiert.
*6.* Warhouse 13
Eine tolle Mysteryserie mit billigen Spezialeffekten, welche sich gleichzeitig im Eurekauniversum ansiedelt. 
*7.* Torchwood
Mit den Kindern der Erde ist haben die Leute von Torchwood einen gute, wenn auch kurze, 3.Staffel erschaffen. Die 4. Staffel fand ich nicht ganz so gelungen.
*8.* Surface
Eine Mysteryserie die von Folge 1 bis zur letzten Folge spannender wird. Leider wurde die Serie mit einem richtig üblem Cliffhänger am Ende der 1.Staffel abgesetzt.
*9.* (new) Battlestar Galactica
Die Story ist mittlerweile in Staffel 3.1 u. 4.1 langweilig und abgedreht. Außerdem kann ich die Handlungen der Charactere nicht mehr ganz verstehen. Ich muss BattleStar Galactica daher abwerten, obwohl 1.1, 1.2, 2.1, Miniserie und Razor mir wirklich gut gefallen haben.
*10.* Code Geass
Mecha-Anime mit ungewöhnlichem Setting und Story
*11.* Farscape
Ich habe eben die erste Staffel gesehen und fand es bisher ganz OK. Einige Episoden fand ich recht vorhersehbar und manches hat man auch schon so ähnlich in Stargate gesehen, aber das Universum und die meisten Charactere sind natürlich einzigartig. Ich glaube aber die Serie könnte in späteren Staffeln noch besser werden.

Animes wie Gundam Seed, Gundam 00, One Piece, Naruto, Naruto Shippuuden, Bleach hab ich hier nicht eingeordnet, diese würden sich alle hinter Platz 11 ansiedeln. Insbesondere die 4 Langzeitanimes haben heftige Qualitätsschwankungen ("Filler").

*> Filme <*

Ich hab mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht was jetzt meine absoluten Lieblingsfilme sind. Auf jeden Fall handelt es sich auch hier um Fantasy und Science Fiction. Ich würde  momentan die Folgenden (ohne Reihenfolge) zu meinen möglichen Favoriten dazuzählen:

*?. Avatar 
?. Serenity 
?. Matrix
?. Iron Man
?. Avengers
*

________________


			
				Captainchaotika schrieb:
			
		

> (jaja ich weiß sin alles youtubeserien, hab Halt keinen TV)


Naja man braucht ja auch keinen TV, auch wenn ich selber noch einen hernehme. Es gibt ja heuzutage alternativ DVDs ( & Blu-Rays), Onlineserienanbieter, TV-Sticks und TV-Karten für den PC.


----------



## Gumesindus (25. September 2012)

Serien:
5. Games of Thrones
4. Big Bang Theory
3. Two and a half man (nur mit Charlie Sheen)
2. South Park
1. Seinfeld

Filme
5. Password Swordfish
4. Das geheime Fenster
3. Sieben
2. Big Lebowski
1. Pulp Fiction


----------



## Metalic (25. September 2012)

Serien:
1.Breaking Bad
2.How I met your mother
3.Two and a half man
4.The Big Bang Theory
5.Family Guy

Filme:
1.The Dark Knight
2.Die Verurteilten
3.The Hangover
4.Pulp Fiction
5.No Country for old men


----------



## bofferbrauer (3. Oktober 2012)

Serien:
1. Buffy the Vampire Slayer
2. One Piece
3. Saint Seiya
4. Dragonball/Z/GT
5. Angel
6. Terminator: The Sarah Connor Cronicles

Filme:
1. Scott Pilgrim vs The World
2. Airplane!
3. Back to the Future 1-3
4. Ghostbusters
5. Avengers
6. Jeden Film von Mel Brooks  Besonders History of the World, Part I und Spaceballs
7. Astérix et Obélix: Mission Cléopatre
8. Shrek
9. Space Cowboys
10. Inception 


Und natürlich Filme und Serien jeweils im Originalton (z.t. auch die Animes). Deutsche Synchro ist ja meist echt zum . Deshalb übrigens auch die Originalfilmenamen. Viel Spass beim herausfinden um was es sich bei Airplane handelt ^^.
Für Animes nehme ich daher lieber französische Synchro, die ist den deutschen und englischen meist meilenweit voraus... und sowieso wenn es um die Releasedaten geht.


----------



## marcus_T (3. Oktober 2012)

Fringe
Breaking Bad
Battlestar Galactica
True Blood
24 alle 

Heat
Iron Man 1+2
Terminator *Die Erlösung
Avengers
Star Trek 1-11


----------



## Oberst Klink (13. Oktober 2012)

Wow, hier gibts ja einige, die gerne Hogans Heroes schauen  Ich natürlich auch! Ich glaube, Ich mach einen Thread auf.

Serien: 

Ein Käfig voller Helden (Hogans Heroes)
Two and a half Men ( aber nur bis Charlies abgang, seit Kutcher nicht mehr)
GSI Spezialeinheit Göteborg (recht spannend und gelegentlich auch brutal - in der gestrigen Folge wurden einem Jungen zwei Finger mit einem Messer abgeschnitten und an einen Hund verfüttert)
Big Bang Theory
Star Trek - TNG

Filme:

Full Metal Jacket
2001 A Space Oddysee
Platoon
True Romance
From Dusk till Dawn

(aber eigentlich fast alle Tarantino, Stone, Kubrick-Filme) und noch einige mehr

Es gibt ja so viele gute Filme, die teilweise kommerziell nicht viel rissen, aber dennoch absoluter Kult sind.


----------



## seppo1887 (13. Oktober 2012)

gefällt mir hart, dass mit den Hogen fans


----------



## floh315 (14. Oktober 2012)

scrubs - die anfanger
how i met your mother
the big bang theory
south park
family guy


----------



## Skipper81Ger (18. Oktober 2012)

Two n a half beim mir auch nur bis Charlies abgang. Das kann man sich ja jetzt nicht mehr ankucken.
Ansonsten find ich dieses Games it Thrones ganz nett. Und um die anderen Serien ist ja im Nachmittags Programm ja kein herumkommen mehr. Also big bang u Co. Früher fand ich neben Käfig voller Helden, mash auch nicht schlecht.

An Zeichntrik fand ich anfangs drawn together nich schlecht.


----------



## r34ln00b (18. Oktober 2012)

kickers
tbbt
dragon ball z... kindheit ;D
one piece


----------



## Arvanor (18. Oktober 2012)

Serien: Supernatural / True Blood / Babylon 5 / Clone Wars / Eureka

Filme: Kill Bill / From Dusk till Dawn / Equilibrium / Dragonheart / The Crow


----------



## xnotnax (18. Oktober 2012)

The Walking Dead <3


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (18. Oktober 2012)

Serien:

Dexter, The Walking Dead, Supernatural, One Piece


----------



## Chakka_cor (18. Oktober 2012)

Serien:

The Walking Dead
Dexter
Prison Break 
Ein Käfig voller Helden
M.A.S.H.
Black Adder
und und und

Filme:

Herr der Ringe (alle Teile)
Fast and the furious (alle Teile)
Fluch der Karibik
Ice Age (alle Teile)
Apocalypto
Pathfinder
300
und und und

Auf 5 zu beschränken würde mir zu schwer fallen, dafür gibts zuviele wirklich gute Serien und Filme.


----------



## debalz (18. Oktober 2012)

Serien: 

Breakin Bad
Simpsons
Ein Colt für alle Fälle
Coupling
Battlestar Galactica

Filme:

2001
Bladerunner
Alien 1
Apocalypse Now
Blackhawk Down


----------



## BlackNeo (12. November 2012)

Serien: One Piece, Fairy Tail, Naruto, Fullmetal Alchimist, Hellsing, Dr. House, Navy CIS und The Mentalist

Anime verrückt


----------



## Supeq (15. November 2012)

Meine Lieblingsserien:

- The Big Bang Theory
- Stromberg
- Pawn Stars
- How I met your Mother
- Simpsons

Filme:

-Jurassic Park
-Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas
-Machete
-The Big Lebowsky
-Hangover


----------



## Murdoch (15. November 2012)

- Al bundy
- King of queens
- futurama
- family guy
- scrubs


----------



## k0ma (17. November 2012)

Serien: 

1) Breaking Bad
2) Sons of Anarchy
3) Dr House
4) Modern Family 
5) Star Trek

Filme: 

1) Der Pate
2) Drive 
3) Batman: The Dark Knight

Wobei bei den Filmen die Wertung eh immer so ne Sache ist. :9


----------



## omega™ (17. November 2012)

Meine Lieblingsserien:


The Walking Dead
The Big Bang Theory
The Sopranos
Die Simpsons
Scrubs

Meine Lieblingsfilme:


The Book of Eli
The Dark Knight
X-Men Origins: Wolverine
Batman: Under the Red Hood
Salt

Normalerweise wären auf jeder Seite mindestens 5 Serien/Filme mehr


----------



## ЯoCaT (18. November 2012)

serien (immoment)
1. alle hassen chris
2. die wilden 70er
3. king of queens, family guy
4.die üblichen... scrubs, 2 and half men, tbbt, himym, new girl, 2 broke girls, simpsons
5. pastewka, stromberg

filme (aller zeiten)
1. hiphop hood
2. ey mann wo is mein auto
3. kill the boss
4. hangover 1+2
5. stichtag


----------



## lotiko (2. Dezember 2012)

Serien
- Breaking Bad
- Dexter
- Entourage
- Modern Family
- Californication


----------



## Tripleh84 (3. Februar 2013)

Top 5 Filme

1. Terminator 2 Judgement Day
2. Armageddon
3. Batman Trilogie (Nolan)
4. Scarface
5. Mann unter Feuer

Top 5 Serien

1. King of Queens
2. Two and a Half Men
3. Navy CIS L.A.
4. Big Bang Theory
5. Alle unter einem Dach


----------



## Sraw (3. Februar 2013)

Filme: 
1. Inception
2. Schutter Island
3. Marvel The Avenger (oder so)
4. Ted
5. Hangover


----------



## YuT666 (3. Februar 2013)

Movies:

1. Event Horizon
2. The Thing (82er Version)
3. Soylent Green
4. Quiet Earth
5. Ein kurzer Film über das Töten

Ansonsten alles was düster, dreckig & nihilistisch ist. Ausserdem den ganzen Actiondreck aus den 80ern wie Predator, Rambo, Action Jackson, Night Hunter ...

Serien:

1. Ghost Hunters (Doku)
2. The Walking Dead
3. American Horror Story
4. Mud Men (Doku)
5. Carnivale


----------



## Killmops (3. Februar 2013)

Filme:

Form Dusk Till Dawn
Starship Troopers
Persepolis
Donnie Darko
La haine


Serien:

Hung 
Supernatural
Breaking Bad
Nip/Tuck 
Firefly
Pushing Daisies 
Himym


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (3. Februar 2013)

Filme:
5. Der Herr der Ringe 1-3
4. Brothers Grimm
3. Die Saw-Filme
2. König der Löwen (vor allem der erste )
1. Prinzessin Mononoke


Serien:
5. The Big Bang Theorie
4. Morgan Freeman: Mysterien des Weltalls
3. American Dad
2. How I met your Mother
1. Family Guy


----------



## timmy2000 (19. Februar 2013)

Ich weiß das es mehr als 5 sind, aber es sehr schwierig es nur auf 5 zu begrenzen

Serien:
1. Merlin
2. Chuck
3. Big Bang Theory
4. Dr. Who
5. Sherlock
6. München 7
7. Battelstar Galactica

Filme:
1. Star Wars Episoden 4-6
2. The Dark Knight rises
3. X-Men
4. Underworld
5. Happy Gilmore
6. Kindsköpfe


----------



## genetikk (23. Februar 2013)

Serien
1. Two and a half men
2. King of Queens
3. How i met your mother
4. Anger Management


----------



## orca113 (23. Februar 2013)

1. Fringe

2. Dr. House

3.-

4.-

5.-

Filme kann ich nich sagen. Gibt's mehre die ich gleich gut Finde.

Aber Serien außer den zwei genannten nix. Der ganze andere, mit Verlaub, geistige Schiss ala Charlie Sheen, How I Met Your Mother, Big Bang Schrott.... Das geht alles gar nicht.


----------



## Mr.Fore (6. März 2013)

10. The wire
9. Homeland 
8. The walking dead
7. Person of interest
6. Lost
5. Boardwalk Empire
4. Sherlock
3. The Sopranos
2. Sons of Anarchy
1. Californication

Filme langweilen mich. Zu kurz, um eine gute Geschichte zu erzählen...


----------



## Low (7. März 2013)

The Shield könnte auch was für dich sein...


----------



## OctoCore (8. März 2013)

Lieblingsfilme geht irgendwie garnicht als Top 5 - dafür gibt es einfach schon zuviele Filmkategorien - 50 meiner Lieblingsfilme sind >hier< aufgeführt.

Fünf gern gesehene Serien, die noch aktuell sind - also mit frischen Folgen (zumindest hier in De) laufen und/oder noch Fortsetzungen bekommen (ohne Rangfolge):

Dexter
Californication
Castle
Spooks
Sherlock - das britische Original, nicht die schrottige US-Serie

Fünf Altserien:

Breaking Bad (für mich eine der besten TV-Serien überhaupt - kategorieunabhängig)
Rom
Chuck (okay - in De wurden nie alle Folgen gezeigt, mal sehen ob sie jemals kommen, ansonsten ist die Serie in den USA abgeschlossen)
The Sopranos
Babylon 5
Na gut - noch 'ne sechste dazu: Firefly


----------



## eRaTitan (9. März 2013)

1. Grip
2. Galileo
3. Berlin tag und Nacht


1 .Hostel1-2 (3 ist zum  )
2. Saw 1-7
3. Wrong turn 1-3

usw.....


----------



## altazoggy (9. März 2013)

- the americans
- the mentalist
- walking dead
- being human (uk)
- völlig vergessen: Utopia, 666 park avenue
- nikita, lost girl, the transporter


----------



## genetikk (17. Juli 2013)

genetikk schrieb:


> Serien
> 1. Two and a half men
> 2. King of Queens
> 3. How i met your mother
> 4. Anger Management


 

Neue #1 Breaking Bad


----------



## robbe (18. Juli 2013)

1.Breaking Bad
2.Shameless
3.New Girl
4.Walking Death
5.HIMYM


----------



## MOD6699 (25. Juli 2013)

1. Breaking Bad
2. The Walking Dead
3. TBBT
4. Smallville
5. Falling Skies

(Ich möchte aber betonen dass dies die einzigen Serien sind die ich überhaupt sehe )


----------



## Micman09 (25. Juli 2013)

1. The big bang theorie/Prison break

2. The walking dead

3. King of queens

4. My name is Earl

5. Two and a half man


----------



## Low (29. Juli 2013)

orca113 schrieb:


> 1. Fringe
> 
> 2. Dr. House
> 
> ...


 
Fringe ist keine geistige Sche*ße?


----------



## belugma (30. Juli 2013)

How I met your mother
CSI: Miami
Transformer 1-3
Fast and Furious (1-6)

Bei Nr. 5 müsste ich noch überlegen 
Und die genannten haben für mich persönlich keine Reihenfolge.


----------



## eNortiz (30. Juli 2013)

Serien:
Dexter
Lost
Bones
NCIS
Prison Break


Filme:
Indiana Jones 1-3
Zombieland
Fanboys
Kick-Ass
From Dusk Till Dawn


----------



## MOD6699 (31. Juli 2013)

Ist doch alles Geschmacksache ich z.b. würd mich eher in der Sahara vergraben lassen als Dr. House zu gucken


----------



## belugma (31. Juli 2013)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Ist doch alles Geschmacksache ich z.b. würd mich eher in der Sahara vergraben lassen als Dr. House zu gucken


 
Dr. House ist doch cool


----------



## iceman650 (31. Juli 2013)

Meine 3 Lieblingsserien sind wohl How I Met Your Mother, My Name Is Earl (3. und 4. Staffel leider echt mies im Vergleich) und The IT Crowd. HIMYM und The IT Crowd auf englisch meist. 
Wobei ich Neil Patrick Harris' Synchronstimme fast besser finde als die Originale. 
In The IT Crowd gibt es auch einen super 1337-Untertitel (), der die Serie einfach nochmal auf ein neues Level hebt (Beispiel: jemand stürmt in einen Raum. Untertitel: "LEEEROOOOY JEEEENKINS!")

Ansonsten schaue ich die Simpsons und The Big Bang Theory noch gern, aber nicht mit den obigen vergleichbar. 

Filme mal ohne Reihenfolge:
-Das Leben des Brian
-Willkommen bei den Sch'tis
-Jarhead - Willkommen im Dreck
-The Hurt Locker (wahnsinnsfilm!)
-Inception

Ansonsten kenne ich New Kids Turbo&Nitro fast auswendig, was aber eher daran liegt dass man dazu super mit Kumpels Bier vernichten kann


----------



## Oberst Klink (1. August 2013)

Serien: 

1. Miami Vice
2. The Big Bang Theory
3. Two and a half Men (nur mit Charlie!)
4. A-Team
5. Ein Käfig voller Helden

Filme:

1. Star Wars
2. Herr der Ringe
3. Indiana Jones
4. Die Dollar Trilogie
5. Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod


----------



## Niza (3. August 2013)

Bei mir hat es sich geändert:

Lieblingsserien :

1. Star Trek Voyager
2. Stargate Atlantis
3. Lilo und Stitch
4. Stargate
5. Star Trek Enterprise

Tja bin halt voll der SciFi Fan.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (9. August 2013)

Lieblingsserien:
Alle Star Trek Serien


----------



## Tripleh84 (9. August 2013)

Niza schrieb:


> Bei mir hat es sich geändert:
> 
> Lieblingsserien :
> 
> ...


 
 Lilo und Stitch


----------



## Matthy (10. August 2013)

1. the big bang theory
2.Two and a half men
3.the walking dead
4.californication
5.dexter


----------



## der pc-nutzer (10. August 2013)

Serien

1) A team
2) big bang theory
3) how i met your mother
4) jeff dunham (der typ mit den handpuppen)
5) little britain/come fly with me (manchmal ganz lustig)



Filme

1) the international 
2) ritter der kokosnuss
3) das leben des bryan
4) total recall (mit arnie)
5) spaceballs


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (10. August 2013)

1.Entourage
2.Sons of Anarchy
3.Breaking Bad
4.Game of Thrones
5.Shameless
6exter


----------



## chigo10 (10. August 2013)

Serien:
1. Breaking Bad / Game of Thrones
2. The Big Bang Theory
3. Shameless US
4. Two and a half Men ( bis Staffel 8)
5. How I met your Mother

Filme:
1. The Dark Knight
2. Into the Wild
3. Goodfellas
4. Pulp Fiction
5. Die Verurteilten


----------



## aordecai (12. August 2013)

Serien:
- Dexter
- Breaking Bad (Morgen auf AXN HD um 21:00 Uhr, in Englisch mit Untertitel in deutsch  )
- The Wire 
- Game of Thrones
- Lost


----------



## Fexzz (13. August 2013)

iceman650 schrieb:


> In The IT Crowd gibt es auch einen super 1337-Untertitel (), der die Serie einfach nochmal auf ein neues Level hebt (Beispiel: jemand stürmt in einen Raum. Untertitel: "LEEEROOOOY JEEEENKINS!")


 
Klingt als sollte ich mir das wirklich mal geben. D


----------



## ЯoCaT (17. August 2013)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Klingt als sollte ich mir das wirklich mal geben. D


 jap sehr geil vor allem die folge mit DEM "*INTERNET*"


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (17. August 2013)

Serien:

1. The Big Bang Theorie
2. How I met your Mother
3. Breaking Bad
4. Two and a half Man
5. Scrubs

Filme:

1. Fast and Furious (1-6)
2. Transformer (1-3)
3. Project X
4. Hangover
5. Total Recall ( der Neue)


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (18. August 2013)

Die Lincoln Verschwörung --> bester Film


----------



## Karless (20. August 2013)

Serien :

Lost
Breaking bad
Prison break
Suits
Spartacus

Anime-serie:

Welcome to the nhk
Death note
Code geas


Filme:

3 idiots
Herr der ringe trilogie


----------



## HerrDerStange (6. September 2013)

Serien:
Breaking Bad
Prison Break
The Walking Dead
Dexter
Weeds

Filme:
Leolo
Clockwork Orange
Bronson
Menschenfeind 
Irreversible


----------



## Lealein (30. September 2013)

Serien:

- (Ich stehe nicht auf Serien)

Filme:

1 Final Fantasy VII Advent Children
2 Constantine
3 Butterfly Effect
4 Cloverfield
5 Zodiac - Die Spuren des Killers


----------



## appleandy3 (4. Oktober 2013)

Serien
1. The Big Bang Theorie
2. Malcom mittendrin
3. King of queens
4. Scrubs
5. Überlbenskram wie Surival Duo, men ...

filme
Schindler liste
Dicsrit 9
ice Age reihe


----------



## duke999 (10. November 2013)

Serien:
1. Scrubs
2. Scrubs
3. Scrubs
4. King of Queens
5. The Big Bang Theory

Filme:
1. Sin City
2. Pulp Fiction
3. Django Unchained
4. Sieben
5. The Wrestler


----------



## GEAW-AnTiiViiRuZ (14. November 2013)

Serien:
-How i met your Mother
-The Big Bang Theory
-Two and a half Men (natürlich mit Charly)
-Scrubs
-Two Broke Girls

Filme:
-Resident Evil (Fanboy *-*)
-Sinister
-Die Frau in Schwarz
-Scary Movie
-The Call


----------



## debalz (14. November 2013)

Sanctuary
Defiance
Warehouse 13
Caprica
Battlestar Galactica


----------



## xXNightRiderXx (14. November 2013)

Serien:
1. Fringe
2. Breaking Bad
3. LOST
4. A-Team
Filme:
Hangover(1-3)
F&F(1&6)
Der Hobbit
Herr der Ringe(1-3)


----------



## mds51 (15. November 2013)

Serien:

Navy CIS
Ein Käfig voller Helden
The Big Bang Theory
Farscape
Dexter
Filme: (hier ohne Rangfolge)


Star Wars IV-VI
Boondock Saints I + II
Lord of the Rings
Bad Boys II
James Bond: Goldfinger


----------



## Kiloqualle (6. Dezember 2013)

Serien: Scrubs, Himym, Tbbt,2broke girls, Appartement 23


----------



## -Atlanter- (6. Dezember 2013)

Ein kleines Update mit 2 zusätzlichen US-Serien und 2 zusätzlichen Animes. Diesmal nur die Kurzfassung, ohne Kommentar:

1. Stargate SG 1 
2. EUReKA 
3. Firefly 
4. (new) Doctor Who
5. Stargate Atlantis
6. Fairy Tail
7. Warehouse 13
8. Torchwood
9. Surface
10. (new) Battlestar Galactica
11. Code Geass
12. Monk
13. Dead Zone
14. One Piece
15. Full Metal Alchemist

> Filme <

?. Avatar
?. Serenity
?. Matrix
?. Iron Man
?. Avengers


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (6. Dezember 2013)

FIlme:

Pulp Fiction
Casino
Full Metal Jacket
Der Pate 
Ronin

Serien:

Leverage
Becker
Big Bang Theory
Dexter
Eine Schrecklich Nette Familie


----------



## Freeze82 (12. Dezember 2013)

Serien:

Eine schrecklich nette Familie
Roseanne
Alle unter einem Dach
Ein Käfig voller Helden
MacGyver
Ein Colt für alle Fälle
Magnum
Miami Vice


Filme:

Für eine Handvoll Dollar
Für ein paar Dollar mehr
Zwei glorreiche Halunken
Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod
Leichen plastern seinen Weg
Drei Vaterunser für vier Halunken
Django Unchained
Drunken Master
Kill Bill
Herr der Ringe Trilogie

P.S ja ich liebe Italowestern wie kein anderes Filmgenre !

Die ganzen neuen Serien kenne ich alle nicht...(hab seit 2006 kein TV mehr) sie interessieren mich auch nicht


----------



## naobu (12. Dezember 2013)

Serien:
.hack//sign
Hellsing
Batman The Animated Series
Game of Thrones
Walking Dead


Filme:
The Dark Knight Triologie
The Godfather 1-3
Dawn of Dead
Alien franchies
.rec


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Dezember 2013)

Serien:
•The big bang Theory
•South Park

Filme:
•Ip man
•Die Echelon Verschwörung


----------



## lolinger123 (19. Dezember 2013)

Serien:
- Spartacus
- Supernatural
- Walking Dead
- Breaking Bad
- Game of Thrones
- The Big Bang Theory
- Weeds
- Dexter
- Dragon Ball Z
- One Piece

Filme:
- Bourne
- Shoot em up
- Undisputed
- Bad Boys
- F&F
- Batman
- Kindsköpfe
- Superbad
-...


----------



## Noctai (22. Dezember 2013)

Serie:
Game of Thrones
The Sopranos
Breaking Bad
The Walking Dead
Twin Peaks

Film:
Fight Club
Die Verurteilten
Star Wars (die Alten natürlich)
Die Hard
Into the Wild


----------



## ManChild (31. Dezember 2013)

Two and a half men
Immer wieder Jim
What´s up dad?
Miami ink
Last man standing

Zimmer 1408
Dämonisch
Contraband
Departed
Man on a ledge


----------



## kohelet (31. Dezember 2013)

Serien:
Family Guy
Simpsons
Sonst nix

Filme:
Casino
Heat
City of gods
Herr der Ringe Trilogie
Departed


----------



## LaTillinator (1. Januar 2014)

The big bang theory 
Game of thrones 
American dad 
Moonshiners 
Star Trek 
Natürlich english official ^^


----------



## LaTillinator (1. Januar 2014)

Star Trek 
Star Trek zorn des Khan 
star trek auf der suche nach mr spock 
Star Trek Zurück in die Gegenwart 
Star trek am rande des Universums


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Januar 2014)

Achja der Film gehört unter meiner Liste auch noch dazu: Gesetz der Rache.


----------



## JackWilliams (1. Januar 2014)

Serien:
Boston Legal
The fresh Prince oft Bel Air
Last man standing
Dexter
Gilmore Girls

Filme:
Da will ich mich momentan gar nicht festlegen, so viele gute Filme es da gibt. Aber ich schaue auch gern mal Kurzfilme, da gibt es echt gute!


----------



## Roundy (17. Februar 2014)

Serien: da kann ich jetzt nicht so mitreden... bin nicht so der serien mensch..

Filme:

V for Vendetta
8 Blickwinkel
Inside Man
300
Inception


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (21. März 2014)

Serien:
1. 24
...das wars dann auch schon. Ich hasse alle anderen Serien - für mich alles langweiliger Müll. Oggy und die Kakerlaken finde ich noch genial, aber ob das jetzt als Serie zählt?

Filme:
1. Alien Trilogie
2. Kill Bill (beide Teile)
3. Last Samurai
4. Full Metal Jacket
5. Gesetz der Rache


----------



## Two-Face (22. März 2014)

Lieblingsfilme:

1. STAR WARS-Filme (1-6)
2. DER HERR DER RINGE (1-3)
3. Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod
4. Der Pate 1 + 2
5. Matrix 1

Lieblingsserien:

1. Star Trek (Raumschiff Enterprise: Das nächste Jahrhundert, Deep Space 9 und Voyager)
2. MacGyver
3. Magnum 
4. Emergency Room
5. Breaking Bad (die beste Fernsehserie seit mindestens 10 Jahren)


----------



## Disneyfreund (14. April 2014)

Lieblingsserien :
Dragons - Die Reiter von Berk bzw die Wächter von Berk
Duck Tales 
Kapt'n Balu und seine tollkühne Crew
Star trek Voyager
Stargate und Stargate Atlantis.  

Stargate Universe war ....

Lieblingsfilme :
Drachenzähmen Leicht gemacht
Die Eiskönigin
Die Goonies
Die Asterix Filme 
Bolt - Ein Hund für alle Fälle


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (14. April 2014)

Mal aktualisieren

Serien:

Suits
The Millers
Two and a half man (die mit Charlie)
Breaking Bad
The Walkiing Dead

Filme:

Rush Hour 3
Pain & Gain
2 Guns
alle Fast & Furious
der Pate 1-3


----------



## Schnitzelschale (18. April 2014)

Test.


----------



## Schnitzelschale (18. April 2014)

Serien:
Death Note
Full Metal Alchemist
Stein,s Gate
Shingeki no Kyojin
Mirai Nikki

(ja, alles Animes xD)

Filme:
Django Unchained
Pulp Fiction
Herr der Ringe Triologie
Leon Der Profi
Kill Bill 1+2


----------



## Qahnaarin (19. April 2014)

Serien:
The Big Bang Theory 
How I met your Mother 
Supernatural 
Game of Thrones 
The Walking Dead 
Breaking Bad

Filme:
Ziemlich schwer; ich nenn einfach mal ein paar, die mir gerade einfallen, sicher vergesse ich welche:
Forrest Gump
Hangover
Fluch der Karibik 
Butterfly Effect 
300


----------



## RyzA (19. April 2014)

Filme:

1) Star Wars
2) Herr der Ringe
3) Matrix
4) Forest Gump
5) Braveheart

Serien:

1) Battlestar Galactica (New Series)
2) Lost
3) Star Next Generation
4) Deep Space Nine
5) Voyager

Aber echt schwer das auf nur 5 zu begrenzen, gibt noch viel mehr was ich gut finde, gerade was Filme angeht.

Welche Serien ich auf jeden Fall noch gucken will sind "Breaking Bad" und "Sons of Anarchy". Im Moment habe ich kaum noch Zeit Serien zu gucken.


----------



## ronrebell (1. Mai 2014)

Mir fällts schwer fünf Serien und Filme zusammen zu bekommen.

Serie:

Breaking Bad

Filme:

---


----------



## kingsvn (2. Mai 2014)

Serien

- Prison Break
- Breaking Bad
- How i Met Your Mother
- Scrubs 
- Der Knastarzt

Filme 

- Inception
- In Time
- Source Code
- Shutter Island
- Lucky Number Slevin


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Mai 2014)

Achja Non Stop gehört jetzt auch mit dazu. 

Ein Klasse Film.


----------



## MOD6699 (7. Mai 2014)

Suits wurde ja leider auf VOX abgesetzt Wohl zuwenig Bauer sucht Frau im Format...


----------



## MOD6699 (7. Mai 2014)

Achso evtl mal Topic ^^
#
Suits 10/10
Breaking Bad 10/10
The Walking Dead 9/10
Hannibal 8/10
Homeland 8/10
House of Cards 9/10
Arrow 7/10
Orphan Black 8/10
True Detective 8/10


----------



## MOD6699 (7. Mai 2014)

American Horror Story 7/10
Alpha House 7/10


----------



## TheNoseman (7. Mai 2014)

Filme
Herr der Ringe (als ein Film gesehen )
Inside Llewyn Davis
The Big Lebowski
Pulp Fiction
Brügge sehen...und sterben?

Serien (ich guck eigentlich kaum Serien)
Game of Thrones
Sherlock
South Park
(Da hört das auch schon auf, vlt noch Simpsons und Spongebob die alten Folgen)


----------



## Stokly (12. Mai 2014)

Serien
5. Star Trek
4. Sherlock
3. Family Guy
2. Californication
1. Game of Thrones

Filme
5. 300
4. Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis
3. Gladiator 
2. Herr der Ringe
1. Gettysburg


----------



## Simita (12. Mai 2014)

Star Trek 1-10 (kann mich nicht mit dem Story Bruch anfreunden deswegen blos1-10)
Pulb Fiction
Fight Club
Der mit dem Wolf tanzt
Die fabelhafte Welt der Ammelie


----------



## DeYoshi (26. Juni 2014)

Meine lieblings Serien sind:
5. Top Gear
4. Death Note
3. Naruto Sippuden
2. Doctor Who
1. Sherlock 

Aber lieblings Filme habe ich nicht weil ich so selten welche gucke.


----------



## BlackOut84 (4. August 2014)

Meine lieblings Serien sind:
5. Cracked
4. Law & Order
3. JAG – Im Auftrag der Ehre
2. NCIS LA
1. NCIS 

Lieblings Filme habe ich nicht, entweder ich mag den Film oder ebend net. vlt ergänze ich das noch.


----------



## Duvar (5. August 2014)

Schaut euch mal diese Serie an, richtig geil: Penny Dreadful.
Bin auf eure Kommentare zur Serie gespannt.


----------



## repe (5. August 2014)

Serien:
Die Simpsons
Futurama
Star Trek: TNG
Star Trek: TOS
Tom und Jerry 

Filme:
Die Hard 1
Indiana Jones 1
5th Element
Apocalypse Now
Braveheart


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. August 2014)

Serien:
Der letzte Bulle
Ritas Welt
Bernhard der Bär
Band of Brothers

Filme:
08 / 15
Taxi Reihe
Louis de Funes Filme
Belmondo Filme

Mal ein paar Änderungen


----------



## zLein (10. August 2014)

Friends
Joey
Weeds
Cougar Town
King of Queens


----------



## GameCollectorHWLUXX (16. August 2014)

-Pulp Fiction
-Excision
-Super shut up crime
-Killing Zoe
-Dirty Harry


----------



## joneskey98 (16. August 2014)

Zurück in die Zukunft 1, 2 , 3 

Geht immer!!


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (16. August 2014)

Heat
No Country for Old Men
Das Boot
Der Pate
Matrix

Breaking Bad
Game of Thrones
House of Cards
Sons of Anarchy
24


----------



## Kandzi (16. August 2014)

Filme:
Oscar
Planet der Affen
Alien1
Nobody
Spartacus

Serien:
Battlestar Galactica neu/alt
Star Trek: Voyager
Akte X
Saber Rider
Stargate:Atlantis


----------



## Marques85 (17. August 2014)

Movies:
Star Wars
Herr der Ringe / Hobbit
Iron Men (ganze Avenger Zeugs^^)

Serien
The Walking Death
Big Band Theory


----------



## X--HaRdwaRe (20. August 2014)

Serien: 

MIAMI VICE 
Nash Bridges
Under the Dome

Filme:
Scarface
Godfellas
Donnie Brasco
Es war einmal Amerika


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (24. August 2014)

Mal ein kleines Update: 

Serien:

Suits
Two and a half men 
Breaking Bad
Walking Dead
House of Lies

Filme: 

Rush Hour 1-3
Der Pate 1-3
Fast and Furious 
Projekt X
Transformer 1-3


----------



## DerBeobachter (29. August 2014)

Serien:

Die Simpsons
Criminal Minds
1000 Wege ins Gras zu beißen
Navy CIS
Bones


----------



## Hennemi (13. September 2014)

Serien:
- Gargoyles
- The Big Bang Theory
- Mike & Molly
- Under the Dome
- New Girl

Filme:
- Drachenzähmen leicht gemacht 1&2
- Maleficent
- Ziemlich beste Freunde
- Madagascar 1,2,3
- Ted


----------



## evilmane666 (1. Oktober 2014)

Big bang theory
Two and a half men
Alle unter einem Dach 
Eine schrecklich nette Familie 
Oggy und die karkalaken


----------



## Kinguin (3. Oktober 2014)

Serien (Zeichentrickserien gibts auch paar Coole wie Family Guy,aber die lasse ich jetzt mal weg)
Two and Half Men
Big Bang Theory
How I met your Mother 
Game of Thrones
Game One 

Filme:
zu viele,kann mich da nicht entscheiden


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Oktober 2014)

Nachdem ich mir die Serie " Ein Käfig voller Helden " gegönnt habe rückt die mal weit nach oben.


> How I met your Mother


 Hääh, in meinen Augen der letzte Dreck. Nach 5 Minuten halte ich nur den Fernseher aus dem Fenster bei dem affigen Getue und den extrem flachen Sprüchen.


----------



## Amon (4. Oktober 2014)

Serien:

Game of Thrones
The walking Dead
Breaking Bad
Oz
Sons of Anarchy
Star Trek DS9
Babylon 5
Dexter
und noch viel mehr

Filme....hm....ne ganze Menge


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Oktober 2014)

Anger Management zähle ich jetzt auch dazu.

Die teils neue Serie von Charlie Sheen.


----------



## der-sack88 (5. Oktober 2014)

Hmmm, Serien... guck ich eigentlich kaum. Außer South Park eigentlich nichts regelmäßig. Besonders diesen ekelhaften Sitcoms, die durchgehend nicht witzig sind und durch eingespielte Lacher dem Zuschauer zeigen müssen, wann etwas witzig sein soll und er zu lachen hat kann ich nicht ab.

Filme, ohne großartige Reihenfolge:

Zwei glorreiche Halunken
Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod
Apocalypse Now
Fight Club
Die üblichen Verdächtigen


----------



## Deathy93 (18. Oktober 2014)

Lieblingsserien:
Supernatural
The Walking Dead
Prison Break
Monk
Dragon Ball Z


Filme fallen mir viel zu viele ein


----------



## Dota2 (22. Oktober 2014)

Meine Reihenfolge sieht so aus:


South Park (schaue ich bestimmt seit ich 16 bin jeden Abend - ich kenne alles auswendig aber irgendwie kann Ichs mir immer wieder anschauen)


Top Gear


Scrubs 


RAM (Rap am Mittwoch) // wenn man das zählen kann


Storage Wars


----------



## Riddler_ (23. Oktober 2014)

Serien:
1. Revenge
2. Buffy im Bann der Dämonen
3. scrubs
4. One Piece
5. Alf

Bei Filmen wird es jetzt schon schwieriger deswegen werde ich meine 5 Lieblings Filme nennen, aber ohne mich auf eine Reihenfolge festzulegen. 

Underworld, Fight Club, Braveheart, Star Wars Episode III, The Dark Knight.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Oktober 2014)

Serien (ohne Reihenfolge bei der Beliebtheit):

- Babylon 5
- Battlestar Galactica
- eine schrecklich nette Familie
- 2 Broke Girls
- Neavy CIS

Filme (ohne Reihenfolge ber der Beliebtheit):

- Iron Sky
- Sin City
- The Spirit
- Matrix
- Das Boot


----------



## IRNV (28. Oktober 2014)

Mr.Fore schrieb:


> ...
> 7. Person of interest
> ...


 
ich bin nicht allein 

1. Person of interest
2. The Wire
3. Breaking Bad
4. Life
5. Sons of Anarchy


----------



## SoccerwolfJB (28. Oktober 2014)

Zurück in die zukunft 1,2,3 (muss man gesehen haben  ) und Interstellar


Serien:
Weil ich eher keine gucke 
1.Simpsons
2.The Big Bang Theory


----------



## drebbin (28. Oktober 2014)

1: Die nackte Kanone 1 - 22 1/2 - 33 1/3  
2: Scrubs. (R.i.p.)
3: South Park
4: Underworld (alle Teile) 
5: The Big Bang Theory

MFG Drebbin


----------



## 442 (28. Oktober 2014)

- Zurück in die Zukunft 1 - 3
- Can't Buy Me Love
- Rocky Saga
- Breakfast Club
- .. ganz viele mehr 

Serien:
- Grey's Anatomy
- Scrubs
- HIMYM
- ..
- Top Gear (ist ja sogesehen auch ne Serie, halt nur keine Sitcom )


----------



## Amon (30. Oktober 2014)

Hier hat wer The Wire gepostet. Ich kann jedem nur empfehlen sich diese Serie anzusehen! Die beste Crime Serie ever! Aber bitte nicht nach der zweiten Staffel aufgeben, diese ist echt schwach. Die dritte entschädigt dafür um so mehr.


----------



## PepperID (4. November 2014)

Meine Lieblingsserien sind:
-Modern Family
-The Walking Dead
-TBBT
-Supernatural
-Lost


----------



## endorph1ne (11. November 2014)

Serien
1. Game of Thrones
2. House of Cards
3. The Wire
4. Breaking Bad
5. OC California

Filme
1. Interstellar
2. HDR + Harry Potter Reihe
3. Heat
4. Edge of Tomorrow
5. Goodfellas

Zusätzlich: Chihiros Reise ins Zauberland, Das wandelnde Schloss, Prinzessin Mononoke (eigtl alles von Studio Ghibli)
Naruto, Death Note, Full Metal Alchemist, Bleach, Steins;Gate, Blue Exorcist


----------



## shotta (30. Dezember 2014)

Serien:
1. Detektiv Conan
2. Family Guy
3. Dragonball (ohne Z)
4. Breaking Bad

Filme:
1. Crank 1&2
2. Bullet- Auge um Auge
3. Harry Potter
4. Fast&Furious 
5. Superheroe Movie


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (24. Januar 2015)

Serien: 1. ZDF Heute Show
2. Alarm für Cobra 11 
3. PS Profis oder wie das heisst, habs 1 mal geguckt und war begeistert 
4. Mir fiele nur noch Phineas und Ferb ein, finde das super obwohl ich eigentlich aus dem Alter raus sein sollte. 
5. Fällt mir nichts ein, sehe nie fern
Filme: 1. Klick mit Adam Sandler 
2. Zurück in die Zukunft 
3. Das Schwergewicht mit Kevin James 
4. Ich einfach unverbesserlich 2.
5. Ted


----------



## iGnAZz (24. Januar 2015)

Serien:
- Game of Thrones
- The Walking Dead 
- Scrubs
- 24
- OC California

Filme:
- Lucky # Slevin
- The wolf of wall street
- Shutter Island
- Einer folg über's Kuckucksnest
- Memento


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Januar 2015)

Serien :
 -Miami Vice mit Don Johnson
-Person of Interest

Filme :
-From Dusk Till Dawn
-MATRIX 
-Beverly Hills Cop 1 bis 3
-Die City Cobra
-Terminator 1
-Crank 1 & 2 und viele andere noch


----------



## Thomas0x (27. April 2015)

1. Game of Thrones
2. Breaking Bad
3. The Walking Dead
4.  Spartacus
5. Dr. House


----------



## Kealthazzad (28. April 2015)

Serien:

1.HIMYM 2. TBBT 3.Marvels Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D 4.American Dad 5. Scrubs

Filme:

1. Der Pate 2. Avengers 3. Gran Torino 4. Fluch der Karibik 5. goodfellas

Filme ist eigentlich schwer zu sagen für mich : )


----------



## Oberst Klink (28. April 2015)

Bei mir hat sich in letzter Zeit was geändert, da ich kürzlich erst GoT gesehen habe. Daher sieht es jetzt wie folgt aus:

1. Game of Thrones: Unfassbar spannend, schön brutal und erwachsen, tolle Schauspieler, gute Übersetzung ins Deutsche, einfach genial

2. Breaking Bad

3. Dr. House

4. Miami Vice

5. Star Trek: TNG


----------



## thunderofhate (29. April 2015)

Filme:
1. Braveheart
2. Karate Tiger
3. Mad Max
4. HdR
5. Star Wars Episode 4-6 / Nolans Batman Trilogie

Serien:
1. Batman: The Animated Series
2. Futurama
3. Scrubs
4. Dexter
5. Simpsons bis und einschließlich 9. Staffel


----------



## 50inchSelfsuck (2. Mai 2015)

Serien:

1. Space Center Babylon 5
2. Breaking Bad
3. Star Trek-Deepspace 9
4. Saber Rider and The Star Sheriffs
5.Dark Skies-Tödliche Bedrohung
6. The Maxx
7. Space: Above and Beyond(Space 2063)

Filme:

1. Goodfellas
2. Bringing out The Dead
3. Blood in Blood out
4. The Wizard of Oz(Der mit Judy Garland)
5. Children of Men
6. Dark City
7. District 9


----------



## makrogame (7. Mai 2015)

SUITS
BB
GOT
TBBT
Scherlock


----------



## maseywald (7. Mai 2015)

Serien:
1. Breaking Bad
2. The Walking Dead
3. Scrubs (abgesehen von der Studenten Staffel^^)
4. Simpsons (Zumindest die älteren Staffeln)
5. One Piece (Sollte auch zählen )

Filme:
1. Da nenn ich mal frech Filme von Christopher Nolan, alles was ich von ihm gesehen habe, hat mir wahnsinnig gut gefallen 
2. Lucky Number Slevin
3. Muttertag und Hinterholz 8 (Österreichische Produktionen, mit richtig bösem Humor  )
4. Monty Python Filme, wie z.B. Life of Brian oder Meaning of Life oooder der Holy Grail 
5. Mhh, wenn ich mir meine Festplatte so anschaue, würde ich sagen Van Helsing  Passt zwar nicht ganz ins Schema, aber egal


----------



## Werner55 (20. Oktober 2019)

letzter Beitrag aus 2015 - das muss geändert werden.

2019: Welche Serien habt ihr zuletzt gesehen und habt die Meinung: "Tolle Serie"
DANKE


----------

